# Toro power shovel



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I picked up a like new Powershovel for $25 today off Craigslist. I had watched a few YouTube videos of them in operation and was impressed. I guess i will know more this winter. Anyone here had any experiences with them?


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

I got one at the local Goodwill store for $9.99 plus tax last week...it has barely been used. Should get a workout this winter.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I picked one up at a garage sale this summer for $12. It is intended for deck duty. I hope it does the job. I saw YouTube videos that looked pretty impressive.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. Picked one of these little guys up this summer as well for the deck steps. I'm hoping it works as good as I suspect it will. 

Ultimate goal, it works good enough on not only the deck steps, but the deck itself. Then I can sell off the 1800 power curve. I gotta admit, getting a little to much snow removal equipment. Not that I will EVER admit that to the wife.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

liftoff1967 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Picked one of these little guys up this summer as well for the deck steps. I'm hoping it works as good as I suspect it will.
> 
> Ultimate goal, it works good enough on not only the deck steps, but the deck itself. Then I can sell off the 1800 power curve. I gotta admit, getting a little to much snow removal equipment. Not that I will EVER admit that to the wife.


If you do end up wanting to sell your 1800 power curve let me know, I may want to buy it from you.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Glad to see others giving these a shot, cheap investment anyhow. Looks like we will use them real soon.


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Glad to see others giving these a shot, cheap investment anyhow. Looks like we will use them real soon.


I am so frustrated with trying to upload attachments to this site I WANT TO SCREAM !!!!! This is my ten buck Toro Power Shovel....but usually:

Every time I try to upload an attachment I get a message "Internet Explorer has stopped working" and my post and attachment almost always disappear...this is the ONLY one I have been able to post.

WHY????


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, I cranked up the power shovel on the deck this afternoon. 

Worked better than I thought it would. Did have a little challenge with it throwing the snow straight, and hitting the bump out of the house. So I grabbed the 1800 and all was good (I keep them both on the deck). For the real challenge, the steps, did not know what to expect there, overall I will give it a 4 on a 1-10 scale. 

If I work with it a few times and try a different approach, it would top out at 7-8. I hope.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Here is some video footage of me using my power shovel for the first time. It was awesome.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice video Super. 

If you get a little more than a foot of snow, such as the drift I got on my deck, that is where the 1800 shines. A little taller. Yea, you could swing the PS back and forth till you get the snow chopped down, but then ya might as well shovel IMO


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

JDgreen227 said:


> I am so frustrated with trying to upload attachments to this site I WANT TO SCREAM !!!!! This is my ten buck Toro Power Shovel....but usually:
> 
> Every time I try to upload an attachment I get a message "Internet Explorer has stopped working" and my post and attachment almost always disappear...this is the ONLY one I have been able to post.
> 
> WHY????


Have you tried a different browser?
When it happens do you have to log back in to the site?

Do you have a modem and router, what internet service? Laptop, desktop? Newer, older computer?

Or is the problem ONLY when you try uploading pictures here on this site and you have no problems with anything else?

Do you go on other sites and upload with no problems?

Ok thanks guys.....now I have to look for another blower (just to have ) AND power shovel. I get a power shovel, I just may have to change my signature.


----------

